# NOS WHIZZER 700 MOTOR KIT IN THE ORIGINAL BOX



## Tpsulli (May 30, 2021)

Hi All,

I bought this NOS WHIZZER 700 MOTOR KIT IN THE ORIGINAL BOX at Hershey back in the early 70s when I was a teenager.  It‘s been in my parents basement ever since.  Box is very tired. Motor is free, serial number is 704389 and is shown in last photo.  What year is it?

We are getting ready to sell the house later this year and now I am looking what this unique collectible is worth.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## soulshine73 (Jun 1, 2021)

that is wicked killah!! love it.


----------

